# R9 settings (FCT, MWT)



## One Planer (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all.

Apologies in advance if this has already been covered. Tried a search and came up empty.

I currently have my R9 Driver set up in N (neutral) and the weights at 1-16-1 (as it came). Off the tee with these settings my shot tends to have a slight fade.

On the Taylormade website (in the Optmize your R9 section) it shows  that setting the clubhead to NU (Neutral Upright) will promote around 10 yards of draw.

I'm just wondering how this is possible as the face is still sqaure, only the lie angle has changed by 0.5*????


----------



## d1217 (Feb 25, 2011)

im guessing that the lie has something to do with it, because if you think when you have an iron custom fit, if the lie is too upright the ball goes with a draw/off to the left for a right hander anyway, and vise versa for a too flat a lie, its just a guess


----------



## surefire (Feb 25, 2011)

As said above.

If you change the lie to be more upright, but don't change your address, the face will actually point slightly left due to the loft. 

Its hard to see with a driver, because the effect is magnified by the amount of loft on the club. 
If you took your address position with a wedge, and tilted the shaft to be more flat, you would see the face is now pointing left, because the loft is pointing left and up, instead of just up as it would when the lie of the club is neutral.

Assuming you're a right hander.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 25, 2011)

Just seems a little weird that alot of draw based clubs have a slightly closed face, yet, according to TaylorMade, this clubs keeps it face square, yet promotes a draw??

Would be interesting to see if any R9 users on here have any expericance with the club in the NU setting.


----------



## surefire (Feb 25, 2011)

The face doesn't need to be closed. If the club is square, and the lie is neutral, the loft makes the face point slightly upwards. 
If the lie angle is changed to upright, but your setup remains the same, the club head is leaning towards you, so the loft now points slightly towards you and upwards.

Do the experiment above, and it will become really clear.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 25, 2011)

I see what you mean now.

I'm going to adjust the head to the NU setting and have a play. If it doesn't suit, I can always change it back.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have no idea about the R9, but it wouldn't surprise me because adjusting my 910 for draw/fade just alters the lie angle.


----------



## surefire (Feb 25, 2011)

I know it's clear now, but I wasted 10 mins doing this, so I will post it anyway, for visual effect!







See how both clubs are square, but club on the left now points left.

However this could still cause a draw, pull, hook, slice or fade depending on the swing path.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for that Surefire, that is much appreciated and simple to understand with the visual example.

As for how it will play, like i said Ill give it a whirl. At worst it wont suit me but I still have the option to put it back as it was.


----------



## Simo19 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had the R9 for some time now, I spent a good morning setting it up at the driving range to give me a consistent straight drive, and have not adjusted it since. My stock shape was a fade and the settings I use are NU left with heel weighting. This gives me a very steady straight drive when I swing with a  natural steady swing. I know of some people who have tried to use the adjustability to compensate for the action of their swing when they overhit their drives to try to achieve max distance, but with disatrous results.


----------

